# DC motor idea?



## Countrybumpkin (May 12, 2002)

Have a small DC motor off one of those little 2 wheel 'skateboards' with handlebars that kids ride today-could I put blades on it and use it as a windmill to get a little DC power? Not to bright on the whole using motors to make power thing...LOL


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

No

You'll never get it to spin fast enough to make more than piddly power.


----------



## Countrybumpkin (May 12, 2002)

Thats cool-kinda figured that...just hate to throw it out, but cannot think of a use for it, and have tons of junk I've saved that I 'might' find a use for-I'm outa room!


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

I'd hook a drill to the shaft and spin it to see what kind of power you get. Maybe build a lawn ornament of some sort using some LED's and nicad batteries..

http://www.macarthurmusic.com/johnkwilson/MakingasimpleSavoniuswindturbine.htm


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Don't throw it out just yet.

A use for it will come to you . . . . . . . . tommorrow


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

gear it down and use it to turn the bbq spit for the next pig roast camping

my uncle made a great spit made from a stainless rod 2 gearboxes and a 12/24 servo motor hooked to the battery on the truck turns a pig nice or 6 chickens or 3 turkeys.


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

Power assist for your bicycle?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Use it to build a solar powered compost tumbler.


----------

